# cbd works better and quicker then prednisone for GOUT!



## 7greeneyes (Sep 16, 2014)

I **** you not....


This weekend I got hit with a case of (albeit a minor one) gout and my typical doc has been taking a good week and a half to get back to me for anything. Soooooo...since I felt like bantha fodder due to some sort of mild flu/sweating dizzy death and wasn't going anywhere I had one of these caps left. 

I took it and within an hour I began to feel the edge ease off and within hours was diminished more so than what prednisone would do on it's first 24-hour cycle of use. The next day all gout was gone, no clunkiness in the ankle or anything. Holy Jeebu! Prednisone NEVER works that quick and has horrible side effects for me. Like an attack where my heart beat goes waaay too fast and I start sweating and get ill feeling until the thumping recedes. Yes those nastyass side effects.

I have to say if you're in the Pacific NW and are privy to Wizards Gardens products, pick up their cbd caps called Ruby's Slipper Caps. I have a pic or two but I'll provide the Analytical360's link too...


anyone else have experience with concentrated caps? I know I could make these, where do I start, probably germin' some high cbd beans?


http://analytical360.com/m/expired/202897



Much love and seriousness about this gout treatment,


7greeneyes

these are the one's I picked upVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV 

View attachment ruby red slipper.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 16, 2014)

p.s. picked these up at Farmacopia Collective in Tacoma, Wa. Professional and friendly, nuff for me.


So anything at at an 18% cbd ratio seems to be efficacious.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 17, 2014)

Well that is great news 7... so glad they helped that most painful condition. Yes, a high cbd strain..that is what you need.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Nov 3, 2014)

I grew a dig-weed this year...yielded 2.5 lbs...apparently this is a high cbd strain, low thc...I'll be making coco-caps with it...the 2 afgani's and 12 wrecks will carry the bulk of the burn load...)


mojo


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 8, 2014)

that's awesome. good to here you can bring some relief.


----------



## cjig (Jun 13, 2019)

CBD is truly a helpful compound. According to this Medterra CBD review, some CBD products are hemp derived, it contains zero THC and does not get you high.


----------



## Aksarben (Jun 13, 2019)

I absolutely HATE Prednisone.  Ran my blood sugars up in the 400 a couple time and I could not get off it quick enough.  Did it on my own, no doctor telling me to ease and stop.  Was horrible.

Also, I had read years ago about honey bee stings and helping arthritis.  I was diagnosed with Gout and too a funny green capsule that made me sick to my stomach.  Tried the idea of bee sting on my right bunion area that was hurting from the Gout.  I left the stinger in for several seconds before removing it.   Hurt like fury for about an hour, and then subsided   Pain was less the next day and for over 8 years I have not had any recurrence of gout.   NOTE:  you can only try this IF you are not allergic  to bee stings.   If you are allergic to bee stings this is totally unsafe for you.


----------



## Aksarben (Jun 13, 2019)

@7greeneyes  So glad that the CBD worked for you.  I'm growing Pink Kush CBD 30:1  that has high CBD to THC ratio.  In fact, the THC is reported to be around 0.5% or less.  Almost hemp.  I also have some seeds coming that are Purple Kush CBD Auto that are 1:1  in ratio.


----------



## Supernuggs (Jun 14, 2019)

Aksarben said:


> I absolutely HATE Prednisone.  Ran my blood sugars up in the 400 a couple time and I could not get off it quick enough.  Did it on my own, no doctor telling me to ease and stop.  Was horrible.
> 
> Also, I had read years ago about honey bee stings and helping arthritis.  I was diagnosed with Gout and too a funny green capsule that made me sick to my stomach.  Tried the idea of bee sting on my right bunion area that was hurting from the Gout.  I left the stinger in for several seconds before removing it.   Hurt like fury for about an hour, and then subsided   Pain was less the next day and for over 8 years I have not had any recurrence of gout.   NOTE:  you can only try this IF you are not allergic  to bee stings.   If you are allergic to bee stings this is totally unsafe for you.


I was on and off high doses of prednisone for two years and it messed me up. It's the only thing that had worked for my fibromyalgia so it was hard not to want to take it. Then my doctor finally prescribed medical marijuana the CBD didn't do anything but the THC drops that I take almost eliminated all the inflammation and tension in my back and neck. Prednisone made me gain about 40 lb but it did take a lot of the inflammation away.


----------

